# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  Raspberry Pi QT 5.9.2 -qt.camera not working (no service found for - “org.qt-project.qt.camera”

## ali_72

سلام 
روی رسبری سیستم عامل رسبین نصب کردم
روی رسبین کیوت 5.9.2 نصب کردم
مثال ساده با camera نوشتم برنامه اجرا میشه ولی در خروجی این خطا را میبینم

*Raspberry Pi QT 5.9.2 -qt.camera not working (no service found for - “org.qt-project.qt.camera”*




این پکیج ها را نصب کردم ولی هیچ فایده ای نداشت
sudo apt-get install libqt5multimedia5-plugins

qtmultimedia5-dev
sudo apt-get install gstreamer-tools
sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-tools
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

sudo apt-get install qtmultimedia5-dev libqt5multimediawidgets5 libqt5multimedia5-plugins libqt5multimedia5

sudo apt-get build-dep qtmultimedia5-dev

----------


## حامد مصافی

video4linux نصبه؟

----------

